# 2003 Endeavor Mold Design Problem



## memiufan (Nov 2, 2004)

For those interested.  The 2003 Endeavor manufacturer's design problem on early 2003 models was a leaking duct for condensation runoff from the top of the diesel engine.  A correction bulletin from Monaco was sent to HR dealers in July or August of 2003.  Unfortunately, my dealer didn't receive it.  I ended up with a new 2003 Endeavor with mold on the back bedroom wall behind the drawers.


----------



## sepisllib (Nov 2, 2004)

2003 Endeavor Mold Design Problem

I guess I am still "unclear" as to what you mean! A leaking duct for condensation runoff from the top of the diesel engine? 

Isn't the diesel on that unit down under the rear?

From your wording I am reading that possibly the leaking duct was a runoff line from the roof air conditioner that was allowing the water to enter the coach in the badroom area.

Wow! if that is the case then it certainly needs to be repaired and I see why your mold problem.

Please clarify if you would. I have a Gulfstream Tourmaster - while it has it's own particular issues this certainly is not one of them - I am happy to say.

God Bless - Bill & Judy


----------



## RichardDCutler (Nov 4, 2021)




----------

